# has anyone done regression therapy?



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Might be a little unrelated to SA treatments, but has anybody ever tried regression therapy? It seems like it's something you don't hear of much, or is unorthodox, and I wonder why. I'm curious if anyone can tell me how their experiences went? Thanks.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

whats regression therapy?


----------



## LionLungs (Jan 29, 2011)

Has this got something to do with the fact that when we are infants we are not socially anxious?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

What is it? Too lazy to google


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to regress when triggered by certain people or events in real life (emotional flashbacks) and it wasn't fun. If the therapy is like that, it sounds too scary, unless the therapist knows what they are doing. I imagine it could cause some damage, depending on how unstable the person is to begin with. But I would reccommend inner child therapy, especially for people with PTSD from childhood.


----------



## hannahb (May 17, 2011)

YES - through an excellent hypnotist PHD ... worked wonders!!


----------

